# Issue with Versaworks recognizing the contour cutline??



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

I created this screencast showing what's happening when I try to print with a contour cutline. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated 

2012-01-19_1458 - JoannaBupp's library

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## essigns (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't convert spot to CMYK, Versaworks is looking for the spot color name 'cut contour' (level 3 is right). If you covert to CMYK the name goes away...


Andy


----------



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

Andy,

Thanks for the help. It worked! 

Kevin


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Already answered but when you see your cutlines print - it is a clear indicator that you converted spot colors in your art program. Set your VC queue up in the file format tab to convert spot colors and that will insure program spot colors are converted, but so is the Roland palette and Roland instruction set - ie CutContour or perfcutcontour, etc.


----------



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

One more question if ya don't mind. When I import the image into versaworks how do I create minimal space between the objects . It seems as though its automatically creating a lof of extra space. Image is only 3 or so inches wide. See this screen shot to see what I'm talking about 

2012-01-19_1657 - JoannaBupp's library


Thanks again


----------



## essigns (Nov 27, 2011)

If you import a bitmap file there is a bounding box around it! One of two things you can do. Crop the image in photoshop or paint then reimport again. Second way is to put a clipping mask around the image in correldraw. If you don't know how to do that you'll have to look it up in the help menu. I use adobe illustrator and that works great and is fast. So when I'm in versaworks I only leave .20" space between my labels or stickers

Andy


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok here we go, down dirty and fast - Versacamms waste media - period - with that said your options
Opt1 - in Corel - highlight your image and cutline - export to eps or pdf and choose selection remember not to convert spot colors you will still have an image box but only to your image plus eps margin if (and you should make .10 so all your cutlines will cut)
Opt2 - opt1 plus reduce tile spacing in your job settings to zero - you can still select to cut image boundaries to make it easy to weed in job settings under your cutting menu
Opt3 - lets say you did bring in the image regardless of corel or illy and it is full page with all of the white space - bring in and in VW go into job settings goto the clipping tab and pull in the boxes to fit your image - when you go back to the main tab it will be minimized and you can rearrange to maximize space.
These three will fix your issue now - minimize your sheet cuts and moving media and setting new base points are other media saving options.


----------

